# Best phone in the market to buy?



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Really depends on your budget and what OS you want the phone to run...

Windows Phone 7 is awful so I will eliminate that for you now.

If you are looking for all touch screen devices check out
Samsung GALAXY S II

This thing is quick!

only thing it really lacks is a physical keyboard....

If you are one of those people who likes the Iphone OS by all means go with one...

I would probably stick with an Iphone 4 instead of the 4s just because of the price.

I don't think siri is worth the extra cash...


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Along with the galaxy s II, I would try out the HTC Evo 3D . Its a great phone and has a great Scens rom to boost its speed to 1.8GHz stable. The Motorola Rarz, is also a good choice, but I would try it out at the store just to see if you like mobler...most do not. The next top of the line android phone is the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. It running the latest android OS, and is unbelievably fast. 

Well thos would be my choices, its really a personaly opinion.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it really depends upon how you use your cell phone. The best cell phone is the one that works for you, not for someone else. IMO, the best cell phone for me is the Galaxy Note - it puts Galaxy Nexus and the iphone to shame in reviews and in specs  Only two strikes against it for some - no ice cream yet and a bit on the big side. It is really a phablet - cross between a cell and a tablet. 
I am waiting for it to be released here in the states so I can get it. 

I would suggest going to cnet or engadget or one of the technical sites and check out what is being announced at the CES Convention in Las Vegas. There are some good phone that will be out within the next few months. 

Getting back to Samsung Galaxy, in spite of what I said at the start, the whole series including the nexus are pretty good phones. Check out the different newer models in that series.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend the HTC Rezound.

Its an amazing phone with 1GB of RAM, 1.5GHz Processor, 720p Display, 8MP 1080p Camara, ICE upgradeable and even more!

It also comes with Beats Audio speaker and Beats headphones.

HTC Rezound

Check it out. It's a little pricey but a nice phone.


----------

